#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-25
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<indy21> bjr
<septox> bjr
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-26
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-28
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-29
<septox> hi
<IzaneFG> hi!
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG:  swell je vous rappelle qu'il y a aussi le salon #barcamp-cm ;)
<swell> ongolaBoy: merci pour l'info
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: j'avais oublié celui là :)
<acherv> ongolaBoy: toujours seul dans l'irc
<ongolaBoy> acherv: bah..; non.. je n'étais pas seul today :D
<ongolaBoy> c'est juste que les autres n'ont rien écrit :)
<ongolaBoy> mais bon.. t'a pas trop tort s'il faut généraliser
<acherv> comme si moi-même j'étais trop
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-30
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: bjr
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-25
<sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> hi
<septox> oups j'etais ds des reflexions terribles la
<septox> la forme tout le monde ?
<ongolaBoy> moi ça va
<ongolaBoy> tel que ça se présente, je pourrais être plus utile à yaoundé et douala d'ici la fin de l'année.. mais on verra ;)
<septox> .
<septox> j'ai bloque un meeting irc pr vendredi
<septox> sur le loco-direcotry on ne voit pas le peu d'actions que la communuate do
<septox> releases (avec pictures)  et meme les simples tweets ne st pas visible
<sovo> .
<septox> .
<sovo> septox: le system de microblogging est mis en place par canonical ou la loco-team ?
<sovo> car je comprend pas pk il prend le #ubucm et pas le @ubucm
<septox> en fait il est mis en place par canonical, mais prends seulement #ubucm en compte
<ongolaBoy> sovo: ça se récupère sur identi.ca si je ne m'abuse... sauf si on a rajouté twitter récemment
<septox> je pensais a un petit bot qui va dc analyser les tweets et ajouter #ubucm si par exple il y a @ubucm
<sovo> d'apres ce que j'ai vu, c les flux twitter
<ongolaBoy> ok.. un lien siouplait, je n'ai pas la page en tête :)
<septox> mais la je me rend cpte apres le mail que ca n'actualise pas automatiquement
<sovo> deja ca n'actualise pas, mais tt les tweets ne sont pas pris en compte
<sovo> apparement il ne prend en compte que le hashtag #ubucm
<septox> sovo: oui oui
<sovo> bon ce que je voulais savoir c. qui a fait la config ??
<septox> et mon plan et de wrrite un petit bot en python qui recupere les tweets et s'il y a @ubucm il retweet en remplacnt @ubucm par #ubucm
<sovo> un membre de la team (septox ou ongolaboy) ou c l'equip de canonical
<septox> sovo: c'est canonical
<sovo> il prend quoi en entre ??
<sovo> ubucm ??
<septox> ongolaBoy: oh la la
<septox> ongolaBoy: je crois que tu as raison hein
<septox> ils prennent ca sur identi.cs et non sur twitter
<septox> sovo: non tu peux configurer sa sur la page de la team si tu es admin
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/edit
<sovo> humm je vois septox. c une boe idee. un boot, qui va retweeter ts les tweets en remplacant @ubucm par #ubucm
<sovo> heuuuu koman il fait pour prendre les tweet sur identi.ca ??
<sovo> comprend pas
<ongolaBoy> ok.si vous parlez de cet espace là, effectivement c'est depuis identi.ca .. et il a été mis sur pied par la communauté ubuntu, pas seulement des gars de CANONICAL. C'est du django  https://code.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal
<septox> non la je vosi que mon plan ne was pas waka, je pensais prendre les tweets sur twitter
<sovo> heuuuu ubuntu-cm a un compte sur identica ??
<septox> yep ! un groupe
<ongolaBoy> sovo:  on a un *groupe* sur identi.ca depuis longtemps ;)
<sovo> lol
<ongolaBoy> à la limite ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est d'activer le pont twitter depuis un compte sur identi.ca
<sovo> savais pas
<septox> et le loco directory recupere seulement le hastag #ubucm sur identi.ca
<septox> uhmm va falloir prendre sur twitter pr mettre sur identi.ca plutot
<ongolaBoy> et inscrire l'utilisateur de twitter @ubucm parmi les personnes qu'on désire suivre
<ongolaBoy> hum. bon.. je me retracte un peu.. ce n'est pas vraiment réalisable...
<ongolaBoy> :P
<septox> et moi qui croyais que c'etait le flux de twitter :(
<ongolaBoy> c'est configuré pour récupérer sur identi.ca parce que c'est la plateforme qu'on souhaitait encourager
<ongolaBoy> "on" mis pour les dév...
<sovo> bon
<sovo> est qu'il est possible de faire un bot twitter, qui tweet dans identica ?
<septox> oui en principe hein
<septox> puisque les clients utilisent le API pr write sur identi.cs ou Twitter
<septox> le flux ubucm sur twitter => https://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/271445896.rss
<septox> so je vois comment inserer ca sur identi.cs
<ongolaBoy> septox: dans ton compte sur identi.ca , settings, mirroring ...
<ongolaBoy> mais ça ne fonctionne pass:(
<septox> oui mais justement ce flux ne marche pas
<septox> j'avais creer un compte pr camerlog sur identi.ca
<septox> et j'ai j'essaye avec mais ca marche pas
<septox> ah ok
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-26
<septox> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-27
<septox> cyrilledibamou: hi
<septox> swell: hi
<swell> septox: bjr :)
<septox> @tous: j'ai trouve un script python qui peut nous recuperer les tweets et inserer sur identi.ca
<septox> j'ai teste avec le login de camerlog sur identi.ca => http://identi.ca/camerlog
<septox> mais la je ne sais pas quelle frequence les update vers  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer sont faites
<septox> swell: je te wait de from
<septox> tu voulais me send des documents
<swell> septox: quel doc deja? j'ai oublié :d
<septox> du barcamp
<septox> :D
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<swell> ah oui j'avais oublié
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> ping sovo swell ongolaBoy
<septox> qui est la pr le meeting ??
<swell> y avait un meeting de prévue! savais pas!!
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/kmer/451/detail/
<septox> voila l'agenda du meeting
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> j'ai trouve un script qui fait ce que nous voulons
<ongolaBoy> justement
<septox> http://skweez.net/von-twitter-zu-identi-ca-mit-python/ (malheuresement en allemand) mais le code est comprehensible
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis ;)
<septox> j'ai teste cela depuis mon serveur et le resulttat est visible sur http://identi.ca/camerlog
<septox> mais par sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer
<ongolaBoy> hum.. un cache ?
<septox> je ne know pas
<septox> tu vois ca la bas chez toi ?
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu un tweet récent
<ongolaBoy> mais je suppose que c un test
<ongolaBoy> sur loco.ubuntu.com je veux dire
<septox> lol
<septox> tu veux dire un dent :D ??
<ongolaBoy> yep
<septox> je snyc les tweets encore
<septox> j'Ai pas encore de cronjob la dessus
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<septox> uhmm je vais un peu essayer avec le script
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux une fréquence.. à mon avis par défaut.. ton script devrait faire un tour sur twitter 1 fois par jour mais s'il y a des activ particulières,diminuer la fréquence
<septox> yo !
<septox> note
<sovo> hi
<ongolaBoy> sovo: hi
<sovo> dsl jtais pas la
<ongolaBoy> pas grave.. moi même je bouge bcp
<sovo> il parait que septox a trouve un script pour nous aider
<sovo> ca marche ??
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas il publie sur identi.ca http://identi.ca/camerlog
<septox> pas vraiment hein
<sovo> humm
<septox> en tout cas cela m'a remis l'idee d'un bot ds la tete
<sovo> est qu'il pourra publier sur identica ??
<sovo> c vrai qu'un bot twitter, qui retweeterais sur identica, c serais cool
<septox> non il ne ferait pas que retweeter sur identi.ca
<septox> le script le fait deja
<septox> il pourra au cas echeant faire d'autre choses coe directement envoye les decisions d'un meeting sur identi.ca et twitter en mm temps
<septox> ou encore des choses folles coe https://github.com/paullik/IRC-Bot
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-23
<ongolaBoy> ..
<septox> .
<warrens> slt @tous
<ongolaBoy> warrens: 'jour à toi et à tous :)
<warrens> merci a toi
<warrens> ongolaBoy: stp tu as une experience sur la gestion d'un cyber cafe sous linux?
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ...
<ongolaBoy> warrens: pour le cyber cafe sous linux à ngaoundéré on a exploité maelys à l'univ et dans un cyberCafé à bini cc ariabbas
<ongolaBoy> hum.. pas encore au point la connexion .. :(
<qwebirc15663> hello
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-24
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-25
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-26
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-27
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-21
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ;)
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-23
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-20
<ongolaBoy> salut
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: de retour :)
<saoungoumi> oui
<saoungoumi> la cyber criminalité m'a trop occupée ces dernier temps
<saoungoumi> la gars on décidé de me tester
<ongolaBoy> ah bon ?
<ongolaBoy> je croyais que c'était lié au courant
<saoungoumi> si il y avais un problème de lumière
<saoungoumi> mais un de mes serveurs était sous pression  hors le pb de lumière
<saoungoumi> mais sava s'étais juste une MV qui herbergeais des truc auxiliaire
<coco1> ..
<ongolaBoy> TheYos: bonjour
<TheYos> Bjr ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> de passage ?
<TheYos> oui
<ongolaBoy> ok. juste curieux de savoir comment tu connais ce salon ?
<TheYos> Euum
<TheYos> je suis dans la mailing - list
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est un salon qu'on utilise assez régulièrement
<TheYos> je yep ... :-)
<TheYos> ok
<ongolaBoy> en ce qui me concerne ; quand j'ai une connexion internet, j'ouvre toujours une fenêtre irc
<TheYos> D'accord
<ongolaBoy> par défaut on indique l'interface web pour se connecter mais il y a plusieurs clients IRC : pidgin, xchat, ...
<ongolaBoy> moi j'utilise *irssi*
<TheYos> ok
<TheYos> j'ai pidginn sur mon pc
<ongolaBoy> je te recommande d'essayer donc avec pidgin
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/IRC#Se_connecter_avec_Pidgin
<TheYos> je Ok
<ongolaBoy> ??
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: desolé de te demander encore ceci
<saoungoumi> j'ai besoin de l'utilitaire pour le suivi des opérations d'administration sur un serveur debian
<saoungoumi> ??
<ongolaBoy> etckeeper
<ongolaBoy> ne soit pas désolé
<saoungoumi> merci
<saoungoumi> je pensais à tcpkeeper
<saoungoumi> c'est pourquoi j'étais perdu
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-21
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: 'jour .. juste pour info.. il y a des clients IRC si tu ne veux pas utiliser que l'interface web ;)
<Akhenaton> ongolaBoy: merci
<Akhenaton> propose moi un par exemple
<ongolaBoy> pidgin , xchat, via thunderbird ....pour ne citer que ceux là
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/IRC#Se_connecter_avec_Pidgin
<ongolaBoy> j'indique généralement un lien web pour ceux qui ne veulent pas lire :)
<ongolaBoy> et qui n'ont pas de postes GNU/Linux
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-23
<Akhenaton> Hi : tous
<Akhenaton> est ce quelqu'un pourrait me proposé utilitaire open source que je pourais intégré a ma distribution ubuntu 14.04
<Akhenaton> pour le telechargement des paquets
<Akhenaton> et/ou d'autres logiciels
<ongolaBoy> ???
<ongolaBoy> je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ta question
<ongolaBoy> sur ubuntu, les paquets se téléchargent avec aptitude install, apt-get install
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux juste télécharger sans installer c'est aptitude -d install
<ongolaBoy> ou apt-get -d install
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux récupérer des outils,fichiers depuis une URL donné, tu peux te servir de wget, lftp
<Akhenaton> ongolaboy: je parle d'un utilitaire qui te permet de téléchargé des logiciels en interface graphique
<Akhenaton> un exemple
<abakamousa>  /msg NickServ identify minmap@abm
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: oups !! ;)
<ongolaBoy> je te conseille de changer ton mot de passe ;)
<ongolaBoy> amos: bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-24
<abakamousa> bonjour
<h0912> bonjour abakamousa
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2016-07-28
<indy21> ongolaBoy :  hi
<indy21> j'avais une question, vous utilisez toujours backuppc pour sauvegarder les machines virtuelles ?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<ongolaBoy> oui dans certains cas
<ongolaBoy> mais on emploie plusieurs autre solutions
<ongolaBoy> mais les autres généralement visent à partir à un niveau plus bas: sauvegarde des LVM
<ongolaBoy> donc faire des snapshot
<ongolaBoy> usage de dejaDup
<ongolaBoy> ...
<ongolaBoy> backupninja ...
<ongolaBoy> bref .. plusieurs moyens mais il y a toujours 1 backuppc qqe part
<indy21> je regarde des solutions pour un backup de base de données postgresql.
<indy21> je fais un le tour. :-)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas tu as au moins 3 niveaux : niveau applicatif dans la vm, niveau système dans la vm et niveau hôte sur l'hyperviseur
<indy21> niveau système dans la vm ? un duplicity suffit non ?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: oui
<indy21> ajouté à un export de la liste des packages, c'est ok à ce niveau là.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bonne soirée
#ubuntu-cm 2017-07-27
<ongolaBoy> .
<BanyoBoy> bjr à tous!!
<ongolaBoy> salut BanyoBoy
<BanyoBoy> cmt tu vas Mr WILLY MANGA
